# Specialized CL/CLX carbon wheels



## phs (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi,
Anybody have any experience with rim brake Carbon wheels durability? Specifically the CL/CLX Specialized carbon wheels and the rim brake surface. I weigh 210 lbs and am curious if anyone has had issues with these. Thx!


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I've got some friends with them and they seem fine in terms of brake surface, none of them are over the 200 lbs mark though. I think the thing to be more concerned with, is the spoke count... I think the front wheel is just 18 spokes. 210 might be over the limit for a wheel like that. I'd say contact your local Specialized dealer.


----------



## rcb78 (Jun 15, 2008)

I'm 215lbs and on a set of CLX40s. I've probably put close to 2k miles on them without any issues. That includes plenty of steep and technical descents in the Santa Cruz mountains and surrounding areas. I believe Specialized puts a 240lbs weight limit on the Tarmac line, so it would seem to follow that both of those wheels will allow for a rider of at least that weight.
https://media.specialized.com/support/0000057489/0000057489.pdf

I'm a bit of a geek with my gear and did re-lace the wheels with CX Rays up front and on the NDS rear with CX Sprints on the DS rear. That made the rear a little stiffer in that I don't feel it wind up during hard out of saddle efforts anymore, but it's not like it was a something I always noticed. I prefer the look of the bladed spokes on these wheels and it makes any tru'ing significantly easier, though they've barely needed any work at all since I bought them.


----------

